# Testing BBS software on my vps



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

Due to nostalgia I installed a BBS system on my small 64 MB vps.

Had a talk with some old friends about how all started and we remembered the good old bbs days.

Current main screen is:



▓███▀█▀█ ▓███▀█ ▀▀▀▀ ▓███ █
▒███ █ ▒███▄█ ███▒ ▒███▀▄█ 54 mins
████ █ ████ █ ███▓ ████ █

(A) Account Settings (M) Message Menu (F) File Areas
(D) Door Games (S) System Bulletins (C) Comment to SysOp
(L) Last 10 Callers (O) One Liners (V) Voting Booth
(U) User Listing (B) BBS Listing (P) Page SysOp
(T) Time Bank (G) Goodbye (!) MPL Demonstration
(J) MPL BlackJack (?) Help Demo (@) Usage Graph
(#) File Viewer Demo ($) LBar/Prompt Menu Demo (%) LBar/Timer Menu Demo
(^) Gallery Demo

(/N) Node Chat (/W) Who's Online (/S) Send Node Message
(/P) Page User for Chat (/G) Goodbye FAST (/*) SysOp Menu

Command ->

This is running via DOSEMU and is accessable via SSH.

If anyone wants to join/test this BBS feel free to contact me.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd be interesting in which of the BBS you are running .


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 17, 2013)

There is an awesome space trader game out there that used to be on most BBSs.  could be fun!


----------



## Taronyu (Aug 17, 2013)

That looks pretty sweet, can you tell a bit more about it? (What and how)


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

That's pretty awesome. Unfortunately I do not remember the BBS days, being 25, I think that was a bit before my time. But I'd be down for getting some hands on knowledge about it! Shoot me a PM it'd love to join / play around.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> That's pretty awesome. Unfortunately I do not remember the BBS days, being 25, I think that was a bit before my time. But I'd be down for getting some hands on knowledge about it! Shoot me a PM it'd love to join / play around.


25... smh... lol

While only 37, I was a BBS operator at 12 years old.   Had a blast with it!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> 25... smh... lol
> 
> While only 37, I was a BBS operator at 12 years old.   Had a blast with it!


At 12 I was "A/S/L?"ing on Yahoo checkers on 26kbps dialup, lol. "Oh wow! This kid is from China! Wow this internet thing is awesome!"

Haha.


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh man that's cool! Are there any door games available? From time to time I hanker for some BRE/SRE and LORD.



MannDude said:


> That's pretty awesome. Unfortunately I do not remember the BBS days, being 25, I think that was a bit before my time. But I'd be down for getting some hands on knowledge about it! Shoot me a PM it'd love to join / play around.


Looks like you just barely missed it then as I'm 28 and have many fond memories of spending many hours wasting time on BBS The Online Pitstop 402-292-3637 as my dad had a free unlimited account because he was one of the people who helped set it up.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 17, 2013)

LORD was the poop!


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran a FIDONet hub at 14, Helped run a dialup ISP at 17.

That looks like powerboard or powerbbs,  I used to run it, and Maximus with a Gecho echo mail front end etc.

Stupid cops in town ran a satellite feed for FIDONet for profit, and a friend in the next town over where haliburton was based had a real network connection and a local number I could dial into.  So I became the free hub and those asshole cops actually tried to accuse me of a crime.  The crime being giving away something for free.  LOL city attorney told them to go pound sand for all he cared.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 18, 2013)

I was not expecting any comments. Good to see that a lot of people can remember these days.



H_Heisenberg said:


> I'd be interesting in which of the BBS you are running .


Using mystic bbs.


----------



## mikho (Aug 18, 2013)

The "good" old days when I enjoyed my 300baud modem.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> At 12 I was "A/S/L?"ing on Yahoo checkers on 26kbps dialup, lol. "Oh wow! This kid is from China! Wow this internet thing is awesome!"
> 
> Haha.



I always did the same along with Yahoo Pool.


----------



## Taronyu (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm currently 18 so I had no idea what this is before searching how and what. Pretty fun to play with


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya, looks pretty neato.    Complete project for those interested:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysticbbs/

A DOS BBS   I kind of missed those days in my stages of life.  By the time DOS BBS were around I had moved away from such into what we commonly call the internet and other private, but way more networked than a BBS things.

I miss Cnet, and not that silly San Fran consumer tech site, but rather the BBS software.


----------



## mark (Aug 28, 2013)

You should check out Synchronet - www.synchro.net - it has a native Linux port to save using DOSemu - you can run doors in DOSemu as you please.


----------

